# Looking for youth opinions for a new youth bow for daughter



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

My daughter has been shooting a used Browning micro midas II since october and come to find out its set at max draw length 22" and 20# so I want to start looking for her next and last bow hopefully. She will probably be at 20-25# for a year or so and she wants to bow hunt with the same bow she shoots 4H target with. So the new compound bow will need a draw length from 23-28 and wt from 20-45#min. designed for women and youth So what would you all suggest?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The only bow I could find that had specs like that was the Bear Apprentice.
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/compound/apprentice/

Jake


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

diamond the edge i love this bow


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> diamond the edge i love this bow


Sorry but the Edge doesn't go down to to #20. The Edge goes down to #29 but not #20.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

misson craze or mennace, these bows are crazy with how much you can adjust. gl with the search.

http://missionarchery.com/Craze-bow.asp


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> misson craze or mennace, these bows are crazy with how much you can adjust. gl with the search.
> 
> http://missionarchery.com/Craze-bow.asp


x2, This would be the one IMO.

The diamond edge might work, but the craze would be better for her!


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

mission menace its easy to draw and crazy quiet


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

diamond razor edge is a great bow with lots of adjustability. 19-29 inch draw length. 15-30lb limbs or 30-60lb limbs.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a menace for sale in the classifieds it was my wifes.

It goes 16 to 52 pounds 
and 17 to 30 inch draw with nothing else to buy its all adjustable on the cams.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Sorry but the Edge doesn't go down to to #20. The Edge goes down to #29 but not #20.
> 
> Jake


i went straight to 35


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> I have a menace for sale in the classifieds it was my wives
> 
> It goes 16 to 52 pounds
> and 17 to 30 inch draw with nothing else to buy its all adjustable on the cams.



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1423621&p=1060151854#post1060151854


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Darton ranger 3- 15-50lbs and 18-28in draw length


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

a mission menace would be a super great bow for her since the draw length is from like 22-30 oe 18-30 and the draw weight I think is from 20-52 pounds and from what I hear they are really nice bows for the money. That and u don't have to change out the cams/modules when she grows.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The Chaos goes from 17"-27"and if you get the 30lb limbs you can upgrade them to the 30-60lb limbs when she outgrows them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> The Chaos goes from 17"-27"and if you get the 30lb limbs you can upgrade them to the 30-60lb limbs when she outgrows them.


thats a nice little bow.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

diamond razor edge


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Mission meance or Craze. That or Marten Bengal or cheetah. all 4 are nice bows


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

The bows I'm seeing as your recommendations are the Mission Craze & Menace, Martin Bengal & Cheetah, Diamond Razor Edge. and the Chaos by who?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE makes the chaos. Heres the link.
http://pse-archery.com/products/category/Chaos%20FC%20-%20Mossy%20Oak%20Break-Up%20Infinity/445.5.1.1.86155.86167.86169.0.0
If you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## str8naro (Mar 2, 2010)

i have a pink mission menace,brand new , never shot .QAD ultra rest,3 pin impact sight,peep,kisser button,and adjustable tru-fire hurricane buckle web release. must sekk only 300.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Get her the Diamond Razor Edge. You won't regret it! 

Here's the link

I had the orginal Diamond Edge, (basically the same as the Razor edge, except only went from 40-50# or 30-40#, I had the 40-50#) and could get it down to 35# safely. So with the 30-60# limbs you should beable to get it down to 25# easily.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Diamond Razor Edge for sure! smooth quiet and pretty cheap! itll still bust some X's too!


----------



## allegence Bob (Feb 12, 2011)

the diamond razors edge you can never go wrong with diamond or bowtech


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Mission Menace. She'll be able to grow with it because it's super adjustable.

/thread


----------



## HoytShooterX (Mar 1, 2011)

I defnately choose the Hoyt Rintec or the Hoyt Ruckus. Im a hoyt fan so thats just me. I used to have a rintec but i shot it for 3 years untill i had to upgrade to my seven37.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

The mission menace shoots great.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

take your daughter to a shop and let her shoot the bows that would fit her. let her choose the bow


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know a lot of people are recommending the Diamond Edge and it's a good bow but it doesn't have as much adjustment as the mission menace or Craze does. the Craze actually has more adjustment than the menace does and it goes from 19" and 15 lbs to 30" and 70 lbs. that's a lot of adjustment haha so she will never out grow it and if she does want to upgrade the bow is so easy to resell because you can sell it to anybody from 65 years old to 5 years. I mean you could sell it to older or younger but it was just an example. of course you would have to let her try one and see if she even likes the bow because if she doesn't like the bow then she's not going to enjoy shooting but in my opinion the Mission Craze is the best bow out there on the market for the price. for around $300 you can get something she will never outgrow and that's a fantastic shooting bow!if the Craze is just a little bit much for her the Menace is still a great bow only it just goes to 52lbs instead of 70 but it has a little bit smaller frame. (my Dad actually says the Craze is a Menace on steroids, just because it looks a little beefier)


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

still doing some research but I really like the mission craze and menace, Bear apprentise looks good but I have not heard any rave reviews on it. Also I have seen some micro midas 3's and 4s' used that will work as well.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Bear apprentice, just got my 9yr daughter one and she loves it, very adjustable


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

I just brought my 10 year old girl a Hoyt Ruckus , she tiny with a 21" draw, she loves it,


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Diomond rock was great for me.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> diamond razor edge is a great bow with lots of adjustability. 19-29 inch draw length. 15-30lb limbs or 30-60lb limbs.


i agreed i have shot this bow and liked it enough to buy one


----------



## speedway440 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hoyt Ruckus is a good bow. Light, quiet, decent draw stops, adjustable from 18" to 28" and 20lb to 35lb draw weight. Available with many different colors and has a decent draw force curve and valley for a younger archer.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

my first bow was an alpine archery micro 30-60 draw weight 23-30 draw lenght its a good adjustable bow


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

another vote for the razor edge. but, like someone else already said, let her shoot some and have her pick out the one she likes. this will make her excited to shoot it and have her look forward to shooting it


----------

